# Have You Decorated Yet?



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Time to get the outside lights up. This is how we do it here in the south.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice!

I'll bet you have one of those door Bells made from a deer's rear end too.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm from kentucky!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

closetguy is my richest cousin, I even helped take the wheels off his new home!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)




----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

TS, I love it! You go Santa!!!!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROTFLMAO…................... now those are some decorations….............LOL


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

All great decorations


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine is the one on the right


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha…those are great. I dont decorate, but they make me want to.


----------

